# New Book - Covenantal Theonomy - A Response to T. David Gordon and Klinean Covenantalism - by Kennet



## crhoades (Mar 14, 2006)

This should be interesting...
_________________________________
http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=5386&HS=1
From the website:







Covenantal Theonomy
A Response to T. David Gordon and Klinean Covenantalism 
Kenneth L. Gentry, Jr. 

PE602 -- 242 pages -- paper -- $19.99 

"Do we then nullify the Law through faith? May it never be! On the contrary, we establish the Law." (Romans 3:31) 

In 1977 Greg L. Bahnsen released a work designed to shed light on a distinctly biblical view of ethics: Theonomy in Christian Ethics. He argued for the continuing validity of God's law in the New Covenant era and the modern world. Unfortunately, his brilliant light of biblical understanding produced a scorching heat of ecclesiastical debate. 

One of his earliest criticisms was written by Reformed Old Testament scholar Dr. Meredith G. Kline writing in the 1978 Westminster Theological Journal. Though Bahnsen responded to Kline, followers of Kline's "Intrusion Ethics" have continued to criticize Theonomy from within Theonomy's own biblical frame of reference: covenant theology. 

In the present work, Dr. Kenneth L. Gentry, Jr., responds to more recent criticism by Klinean scholar Dr. T. David Gordon. Covenantal Theonomy ably handles Gordon's philosophical, exegetical, and theological objections, showing not only that theonomic ethics is within the mainstream of Reformed, Confessional theology, but is firmly rooted in the covenantal Scriptures of the Old and New Testaments.

TOC

Analytical Outline
Abbreviations
1. The Theonomic Debate
2. The Argument from Necessity
3. The Argument from Matthew 5
4. The Argument from Covenant Theology (part 1) 
5. The Argument from Covenant Theology (part 2)
6. Conclusion
Appendix 1: "The Law of Christ and God's Law"
Appendix 2: Apostasy Legislation


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 14, 2006)

A little background by Gary North:

http://snipurl.com/nly4


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 14, 2006)

Now, to put it into perspective. T. David Gordon wrote an article, "The Insufficiency of Scripture." Here are some quotes:



> "œIt is not merely the view of the unwise, but the view of the never-to-be-wise, because it is the view of those who wrongly believe that scripture sufficiently governs this arena, and who, for this reason, will never discover in the natural constitution of the human nature or the particular circumstances of given peoples what must be discovered to govern well and wisely."





> I am merely denying that "œfaith and life" is intended to suggest that scriptures are an adequate guide to the various particulars of our lives and callings as humans. The Bible is sufficient to guide the human-as-covenanter, but not sufficient to guide the human-as-mechanic, the human-as-physician, the human-as businessman, the human-as-parent, the human-as-husband, the human-as- wife, or the human-as-legislator."


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 14, 2006)

I am looking forward to T. David Gordon's response to R. J. Gore's reponse to T. David's review of Dean Gore's _Covenantal Worship._ whew. 
Does Gentry's book have an index? I have almost vowed not to buy any books without an index.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 14, 2006)

House Divided had an index. I am sure this one will. His other stuff does. 

[Edited on 3--15-06 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 14, 2006)

Just by reading this book, you're helping the enemy.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I am looking forward to T. David Gordon's response to R. J. Gore's reponse to T. David's review of Dean Gore's _Covenantal Worship._ whew.



Not trying to be rude, but what exactly does T. David Gordon and Klinean Ethics vs. Theonomy have to do with his views on the Regulative Principal of Worship?

CT


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Just by reading this book, you're helping the enemy.



I had no clue what you were talking about until I read your thread in politics. Funny Stuff


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 15, 2006)

Nothing. Mostly just working toward that 1000 mark.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Nothing. Mostly just working toward that 1000 mark.



Can't hate on that


----------

